# weaning off clexane, prednisone and progesterone



## BlinkButton (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi
I'm 8w5d and due to have my 2nd early scan on Tues at 9w0d. My clinic have said that my GP or new consultant need to decide how to wean me off my drugs - I'm taking 40mg clexane, 25mg prednisone and progesterone 2x daily. Had my first appointment to register pregnancy with GP and she said she cant decide what to do and my clinic need to advise on the protocol, and whether it continues to 12 weeks etc. My GP has referred me to a midwife department but I dont expect to see one for another few weeks and even then, I dont suppose she will be deciding on my prescription. I feel caught between two stalls and like my IVF clinic are not taking responsibility for my care now that I am pregnant, but neither do i have another consultant who can make that decision. I'm worried I'm going to end up with no prescription and compromising my pregnancy. Do you have any advice please? SHould my progesterone and other drugs continue at same dose till end first trimester? Who would normally take over this decision for me? I;ve not had any test to confirm progesterone levels, do I need it?

Thanks very much for your time and advice

BB


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi blink buttons. 

Congratulations. 

Needs to be your clinic or obstetric consultant. Not gp there are not specialised. Ask your clinic again. If not ask your midwife to call hospital or urgent referral to consultant. 

She could have telephone call with consultant. 

Definitely not gp decision. Your gp or clinic needs to continue prescribing until someone makes a decision. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Many ladies stay on treatment till 12 wks. 

No don't think you need progesterone checking.

Kaz xxx


----------



## BlinkButton (Jul 15, 2011)

thanks ever so much for that Kaz - really helpful and I am not so anxious about tomorrows appointment now
thankyou! xx


----------

